# $5 garage sale find(gonna be fun)



## flyingtaco (Sep 4, 2021)

Couldn’t pass this one up. 


























Found this Down the road from my house. Looks like the guard says American. Getting ready to find out what color it is.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 4, 2021)

Just paint a front wheel yellow, touch up some yellow on the kickstand and chain and you’re ready to roll!


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s very……yellow. Can’t beat $5!!!!


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 4, 2021)

Copper tone it is


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 4, 2021)

I think I got my $5 worth right here


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 4, 2021)

Can anybody date it for me? Thank you



 B


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2021)

March of 1964 serial. Painted in Sunflower Yellow with matching color components, a $50 option only offered in 1964.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Sep 4, 2021)

They painted a bunch of bikes yellow and left them around town. You just grabbed on and rode to where you want to go and left it. Most of them ended up in the river so they scrapped the program.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 4, 2021)

isn't that the one that takes the slim tank? there is a bunch of those tanks on ebay  right now.


----------



## B607 (Sep 5, 2021)

That RB2 Bendix hub is one of the best single speeds they made.  Gary


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> isn't that the one that takes the slim tank? there is a bunch of those tanks on ebay  right now.



I wasn’t sure. I see brackets for a tank, and I’ve seen the 66s with slimline tanks


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2021)

B607 said:


> That RB2 Bendix hub is one of the best single speeds they made.  Gary



I plan on digging into that today, was going to use strip ease on the rim, but wasn’t sure if it would dull the chrome.


----------



## Jimmy V (Sep 5, 2021)

That looks like a fun project. You might get lucky and get that yellow paint off and have some nice Coppertone paint underneath. Wet sand with some fine sandpaper, 0000 steel wool with WD-40 or paint stripper? See what happens. 
And if you don't like the results it would be a cool cruiser with a slimline tank and painted the color of your choice. Yellow? LOL...


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2021)

Jimmy V said:


> That looks like a fun project. You might get lucky and get that yellow paint off and have some nice Coppertone paint underneath. Wet sand with some fine sandpaper, 0000 steel wool with WD-40 or paint stripper? See what happens.
> And if you don't like the results it would be a cool cruiser with a slimline tank and painted the color of your choice. Yellow? LOL...



Well maybe the head badge will stay yellow


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like it’s a Deluxe American


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 7, 2021)

Handle bars and grips look decent. Not sure why grips have the pinkish hue on top.


----------

